# 

## rpilski

Witam,

hydraulik rozpoczął u mnie montaż instalacji kanalizacyjnej wewnętrznej oraz instalacji wody. 
Mam pewne wątpliwości do sposobu montażu rur instalacji wodnej i wysokości podejść.
Rury w ścianie są tylko zamocowane "na piankę" - czy nie jest koniecze mechaniczne przymocowanie rury do ściany (zwłaszcza, że w przypadku prysznica w wyniku kucia te części pustaków, które są między rurami trzymają się tylko na piankę - trzeba je będzie wyjąć i zalepić dziurę zaprawą/betonem)?. 
W przypadku prysznica wysokość punktów podłączenia baterii wynosi 100cm od gotowej posadzki - czy to nie za nisko (prysznic będzie z brodzikiem) ?
W kuchni odpływ zlewu i zmywarki wychodzi na wys. 40cm od gotowej podłogi - czy to nie za nisko ?
W pralni odpływ pralki na wys. 45cm od gotowej podłogi - czy to nie za nisko, w instrukcjach większości pralek minimalna wysokość to 55-60cm  ?
Pion z pralni (tylko umywalka i pralka) zrobił mi rurą 50mm - czy to dopuszczalne (pion będzie miał odpowietrzenie - do kominka na dachu) ?

Będę o tym wszystkim  rozmawiał z hydraulikiem i chcę się przygotować do rozmowy. Był z polecenia i nie spodziewałem się kłopotów...

----------


## kajmanxxl

nie jest to robota którą można chwalić, te rury powinny być zaizolowane ze wszystkich stron, co do wysokości to Ty decydujesz jak chcesz mieć wysoko baterię w prysznicu (nie pamiętam PN na ten temat ale gdzieś około 130cm), w kuchni będziesz miał tylko zwykły syfon czy może rozdrabniacz(wtedy dla niektórych modeli 40cm jest za wysoko), pod pralkę musisz dać syfon więc 40cm to najwyżej ja daję 20cm i długą rurę by pralka nie wychlapywała, średnica do przyjęcia,

----------


## rpilski

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Poproszę o przemontowanie tej instalacji prysznicowej, bo tam i izolację i wysokość trzeba poprawić. 
Co do rozdrabniacza - w zasadzie nie planowałem.

Czy zamocowanie rur doprowadzających wodę tylko na piankę nie grozi później problemem z ruszającą się baterią prysznicową ? Czy w miejscu gdzie mocuje się baterię nie trzeba dać jakiejś płytki, czy w inny sposób zamocować rury do ściany ?

----------


## CityMatic

Nie jestem specem ale sam wykonuję instalację wodną i kanalizacyjną.
Napiszę to co wiem i zapewne wiedza ta  i wykonanie jakie zastosowałem u siebie i Tobie pomogą bo widzę ze system rurek(łączenia jest taki sam).
Wszędzie tam gdzie dokręcamy coś metalowego i kluczem - radzę zastosować albo gotowy element pod baterie albo system mocowania do ściany - to konieczność (przy pierwszym montażu może nie tak bardzo) gdy chcemy coś wymienić na 100% wyrwiemy to ze ściany a najgorzej "zmiażdżymy i pęknie.
 takie to konieczność

lub oryginalne podejścia

----------


## CityMatic

> Czy zamocowanie rur doprowadzających wodę tylko na piankę nie grozi później problemem


Dodatkowo rury prowadzone w ścianach koniecznie należy zaizolować!
Nie chodzi tu tylko o utratę ciepła dla wody ciepłej ale o "roszenie" przepływ wody powoduje na zimnych rurkach osadzanie i wkraplanie się pary wodnej jeśli np przykryjemy to płytą GK lub tynkiem gipsowym w miejscu tym praktycznie będzie wilgoć!!a do grzyba już niewiele - szczególnie w kotłowniach czy pralniach, garażu.
Taka izolacja kosztuje grosze - pianka montażowa tu nic nie da!
Dodatkowo jak już wspomniałem pianka(dedykowana)izoluje przed utratą ciepła - przecież na takim odcinku to ciepło będzie grzało mur ...tylko po co?

*Kanalizacja*
Wykonana komu? nie ma możliwości usunięcia ewentualnych nieszczelności - życzę Ci aby służyła wieki ale nigdy tak nie jest i niekiedy trzeba coś uszczelnić czy nawet dołożyć (jakiś odpływ) jak zrobi się to w ten sposób to po prostu zniszczy się kształtki! trzeba montować na uchwyty- koszt również niewielki a estetyka i ewentualny demontaż możliwy i do pokazania.

----------


## CityMatic

> ..., czy w inny sposób zamocować rury do ściany ?


Proszę co należy zamontować:



To są naprawdę tanie rzeczy które w konsekwencji staną się o wiele tańsze niż puszka piany montażowej.

Postaw hydraulikowi sprawę jasno - bo to co wykonuje jest "niewłaściwe"

----------


## CityMatic

> Czy w miejscu gdzie mocuje się baterię nie trzeba dać jakiejś płytki, czy w inny sposób zamocować rury do ściany ?


Przepraszam że się tak rozpisuję ale np gdy rurka ma długość powyżej 1m (a tak jest przy zasilaniu baterii prysznica)warto jest zastosować któryś z tych uchwytów do mocowania rur z PP

----------


## cd

> Witam,
> 
> hydraulik rozpoczął u mnie montaż instalacji kanalizacyjnej wewnętrznej oraz instalacji wody. 
> Mam pewne wątpliwości do sposobu montażu rur instalacji wodnej i wysokości podejść.
> Rury w ścianie są tylko zamocowane "na piankę" - czy nie jest koniecze mechaniczne przymocowanie rury do ściany (zwłaszcza, że w przypadku prysznica w wyniku kucia te części pustaków, które są między rurami trzymają się tylko na piankę - trzeba je będzie wyjąć i zalepić dziurę zaprawą/betonem)?. 
> W przypadku prysznica wysokość punktów podłączenia baterii wynosi 100cm od gotowej posadzki - czy to nie za nisko (prysznic będzie z brodzikiem) ?
> W kuchni odpływ zlewu i zmywarki wychodzi na wys. 40cm od gotowej podłogi - czy to nie za nisko ?
> W pralni odpływ pralki na wys. 45cm od gotowej podłogi - czy to nie za nisko, w instrukcjach większości pralek minimalna wysokość to 55-60cm  ?
> Pion z pralni (tylko umywalka i pralka) zrobił mi rurą 50mm - czy to dopuszczalne (pion będzie miał odpowietrzenie - do kominka na dachu) ?
> ...


Witam.

Standard jaki obowiązuje najczęściej to wysokoci podejscia kanalizacyjnego dla zlewozmywaka to 45 cm cm od gotowej posadzki, podejscie kanalizacyjne  pod umywalkę 55 cm. Jeżeli zas chodzi o sam brodzik to Pan decyduje  w stanardzie  robimy 120 cm od gotowej posadzki. Jezeli zas chodzi o amegme podejcia wodne z PP to jak najbardziej powinny one byc zagipsowane na sztywno. Nastepny ważny element proponuje instalacje kanalizacyjna wykonywać na kolanach 45 stopni a nie jak w Pana przypadku 90 stopni. 

Pozdrawiam Tomasz Sulej

----------


## kajmanxxl

koledzy już dokładnie sprawę Ci wyjaśnili,

----------


## rpilski

Dziękuję wszystkim za odpowiedzi. Nie obędzie się bez poprawek.

----------


## Yarecky

A może ktoś podpowiedzieć na jakiej wysokości podprowadzić wodę do stelażu podtynkowego wc?

----------


## Jarek.P

Na żadnej. Wystaw tam rurę sterczącą do góry na jakieś 120cm od podłogi i zaślep. Żeby jej nic nie uszkodziło w trakcie innych prac, może być prowizorycznie przyłapana czymś do ściany.
Po postawieniu stelaża ją się obetnie na odpowiednią długość, wyposazy w kolanko z gwintem, śrubunek i przykręci do stelaża na sztywno. Tak będzie najprościej, najwygodniej w montażu i najbezpieczniej.
U siebie robiłem normalne podejścia w ścianie (na wysokości 1m nad docelową posadzką) i teraz żałuję, bo jest więcej kombinowania, jak stelaż bezpiecznie do tego podłączyć.

J.

----------


## Yarecky

a z której strony stelaża poprowadzić, zlewej czy z prawej?

----------


## kajmanxxl

z prawej ale to nie takie ważne jak kupisz stelaż to zawsze można w stelażu zmienić zawór

----------

